# Transom Saver



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/thumbs/100_0537.jpg

Anybody know where I can get the rubber end for this transom saver? It's says Tracker Marine right on it but I am unable to locate one on the web.


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/100_0537.jpg

Hope this is bigger. This transom saver was standard equip. 4 yrs ago when the boat was new. I haven't tried the dealer yet. Its 50 miles away


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

bass pro is the tracker dealer name. check the website ,but i doubt they will have it as an ordered part. i only paid $15.00 for mine ,so it might be better to find another one alltogether.


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

I checked Bass Pro marine catalog and they don't show it. I thought maybe somebody that had the same problem might have bought one from a dealer so I know which route to go


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

Just called my dealer in Pittsburgh and they have them. 3.50 apiece not bad. Thanks anyway


----------

